# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  ¿Por qué sube la luz si España tiene un 40% de sobre capacidad de producción?

## F. Lázaro

http://www.finanzas.com/noticias/eco...e-2804357.html

14/11/2014 - 08:00 José Jiménez

*España tiene un sector energético moderno y bien diversificado, hasta el punto que produce un 40% más de energía de la que necesita. Entonces, por qué la luz ha subido un 70% en seis años.*

España es un país con pocos recursos naturales, pero sin embargo tiene un sector energético moderno y bien diversificado. Tiene una posición estratégica envidiable y se ha convertido en un centro logístico de gran importancia, tanto para gas natural licuado como para productos refinados del petróleo. Sin embargo, hay problemas muy serios, como la sobre capacidad de generación eléctrica, que paradójicamente se ha traducido en precios de la electricidad cada vez mayores. ¿Qué está pasando?

Para explicar la situación, el economista Daniel Lacalle, recientemente fichado por Pimco como responsable global de energía, dedica al problema uno de sus capítulos del libro "La madre de todas las batallas" (Deusto), que salió al mercado ayer mismo. La obra ofrece un minucioso análisis del complejo panorama energético mundial, con especial atención a España. 

Para explicar la subida de la luz, entre otros factores, Lacalle apunta como el gran culpable, "el elefante en la habitación", a la planificación obligatoria del gobierno y los incentivos que crea a través de las subvenciones; este dinero, a la postre, lo han pagado los consumidores. En el otro extremo, España ha ido acumulando un importante exceso de capacidad eléctrica confiando en unas previsiones de demanda tan elevadas como irreales. Esas son las causas que señala Lacalle para explicar la sobre capacidad. 

1.- Planificación obligatoria y regulada

A principios de la década se dieron en España varios cortes de suministro, lo que llevo a los gobiernos a aprobar "con urgencia" gran cantidad de proyectos de ciclos combinados de gas. Todas las comunidades autónomas querían garantizarse la seguridad del suministro. Pero según Lacalle, "uno de los mayores problemas de las políticas de demanda orientadas desde el estado es la facilidad con la que se crean problemas de exceso de capacidad". Es decir, se crean expectativas de demanda creciente que luego acarrean un coste muy elevado, que, "por supuesto, nos negamos a pagar".

Así las cosas, el "error" de estimaciones de demanda planificada superaba el 35% entre 2007 y 2014. Por eso, se construyeron decenas de miles de megavatios de nueva capacidad de acuerdo a esas previsiones. Además, los gobiernos crearon efectos llamada con "suculentas subvenciones, estimaciones de demanda de ciencia ficción y permisos descontrolados que lo único que han conseguido generar es sobrecapacidad, clientelismo, sobrecoste y deuda", apostilla Lacalle.

2.- Excesivas subvenciones

La mayor parte de la población apoyaba las subvenciones, pero "nadie quería saber cuanto costaban". Entre 2002 y 2012 se construyeron 27.000 megavatios con el incentivo de pagos de capacidad garantizados por unos 600 millones de euros anuales. Luego llegó la economía verde, basada en la concesión de subsidios y sin sustituir ninguna tecnología, lo que generó 26.000 megavatios. Mientras tanto, se seguía manteniendo el carbón nacional, también con subvenciones. Para todos esos planes de crecimiento hubo que construir redes, lo que supuso un coste adicional de 1.400 millones de euros. Y además, se subvencionó a los clientes que aceptaron interrumpir obligatoriamente su suministro (500 millones anuales que fueron 700 en 2013) o incluso subvenciones a la cogeneración de las industrias (1.989 millones). En suma, más del 1% del PIB en subvenciones cada año.

El problema es que llegó la crisis en 2008 y el pinchazo de la burbuja, con lo que dejó de crecer la demanda y el sistema colapsó, la dispararse los costes. Entre 2008 y 2011 España pasó de tener un coste medio para la electricidad para consumidores pequeños ligeramente superior a la media europea, a tener un coste medio superior en un 20%. Y entonces comienzan a acumularse los sobrecostes, que no se pagan y dan lugar al déficit de tarifa, cuya cuantía crecía a una media de 4.000 millones anuales desde 2008.

3.- Crecimiento financiado con excesiva deuda

La expansión en España se ha financiado con un elevado apalancamiento financiero, lo que ha dejado a las empresas eléctricas y de renovables entre las más endeudadas, con una deuda equivalente a 3,9 veces el Ebitda. Estos niveles de "deuda excesiva fruto de la avaricia y de la planificación burbuja acarrean muy serios problemas en cadena por todo el sistema. Los costes son altos y los pagamos todos", se despacha Lacalle.

4.- Hotel California

En el Hotel California, cuenta la famosa canción de los 'Eagles', podías dejar la habitación las veces que quisieras, pero nunca el hotel. Y Lacalle usa esta analogía para explicar que el problema de España es que "no existen mecanismos para corregir la sobrecapacidad generada". En cualquier mercado se permite el ajuste cuando sobra capacidad, "permitir que quiebre quien tenga que quebrar y que de esta manera se limpie el sistema", apunta. Pero España es diferente, y a pesar del 40% de exceso de capacidad, ninguna región permite que se cierren sus plantas. Y lo irónico, sostiene este experto, "es que tampoco aceptamos pagar los costes de este excedente".

5.- Las reformas eléctricas y la inseguridad jurídica

"No hay nada peor que un activo cautivo", apunta Lacalle en relación a las inversiones que dependen de los ingresos garantizados del estado. Porque una vez invertido, no te puedes escapar. "Y la historia está plagada de regulaciones cambiadas, revisadas o eliminadas". Es decir, los gobiernos cambian las reglas del juego, y con ellas, la rentabilidad de los inversores.

Esta situación genera "inseguridad jurídica" que daña gravemente la imagen del país porque los cambios regulatorios se perciben como "aleatorios, retroactivos y confiscatorios".

Y ahí, a la subida de los precios de la electricidad

Según datos de la Comisión Nacional de la Energía (CNE), la electricidad ha subido un 70% en seis años. ¿Cómo es posible que haya tanta sobre capacidad y que el precio de la electricidad haya subido? Esta aparente incongruencia, argumenta Lacalle, "es fruto de las subvenciones y otros costes que se han pasado al consumidor. Según fuentes del sector, la sobre capacidad cuesta entre 5.000 y 6.000 millones de euros anuales, un dinero que nos impacta a todos.

Ya lo dijo recientemente el presidente de Iberdrola, Ignacio Sánchez Galán, en una cita que recoge Lacalle. "La tarifa eléctrica española podría y debería bajar. A lo largo de los años se ha convertido en una especie de cajón de sastre donde el Gobierno ha ido arrojando cosas que deberían haberse financiado con cargo a los presupuestos y no a la tarifa". Y es aquí dónde está el problema. Más del 60% de lo que pagan los clientes no tiene nada que ver con el coste de la energía o su distribución. 

Para Lacalle, el gran culpable, "el elefante en la habitación", es la planificación obligatoria del gobierno y los incentivos" que crea a través de las subvenciones. Pero estima el economista que "esos errores no los puede pagar el consumidor ni unas empresas que están al borde del bono basura, si queremos que sigan empleando a las decenas de miles de personas que contratan".

La solución, argumenta Lacalle, "pasa por limpiar la tarifa de todos los costes que no están relacionados con el suministro (extrapeninsulares, carbón nacional, eficiencia)". Se trata de costes que obedecen a determinadas políticas territoriales, sociales o industriales, por lo que deberían financiarse con cargo a los Prespuestos Generales del Estado. Al fin y al cabo, no hay que olvidar que el precio mayorista de producción es más de un 10% inferior a la media de los principales países europeos y la retribución a la distribución es un 15% inferior a la media europea.

----------

Varanya (24-nov-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Muy interesante y acertado articulo F.Lázaro. Gracias

----------


## No Registrado

Acertado artículo si se ve desde el lado del oligopolio que forman las eléctricas, porque pensar que un artículo de Lacalle o Sánchez Galán pueda ser informativo es como decir que Cañete era independiente en cuestiones de medio ambiente cuando controlaba empresas del sector del petroleo...

Un artículo informativo y desde mi punto de vista objetivo del problema de que España sea el pais de Europa con la electricidad más cara:

http://www.economiasencilla.com/econ...dad-en-espana/

Se pueden diferenciar dos partes en la factura, la parte regulada (los llamados peajes), que depende del Gobierno, y que aproximadamente supone el 55% de la factura, y la parte correspondiente al «mercado», que sería el otro 45%.

Estas tres características unidas (oligopolio + altas barreras de entrada + demanda rígida) crean las condiciones perfectas para que los vendedores puedan establecer los precios a su antojo. Si fuese un mercado normal, la subida de los precios ocasionaría un descenso de la demanda, pero evidentemente, no es así.

En España, existe una elevada capacidad de producción, muy probablemente desproporcionada, ya que la potencia instalada supera los 100.000 MW, cuando el máximo histórico de demanda en nuestro país se situó en torno a los 45.000. Como veremos, esta sobrecapacidad se ha creado por cuestiones derivadas de decisiones políticas, con previsiones de crecimiento anual muy elevadas, más que por necesidades reales.

----------


## No Registrado

Me faltan las comillas en el mensaje anterior, son partes del artículo que es un poco largo para ponerlo entero.

En el artículo original en el que las declaraciones son de dos altos "empleados" de eléctricas no hay ningún tipo de culpa por parte de las eléctricas en el alto precio, resultaría "sospechoso" si no supieramos quienes son Lacalle y Sánchez Galán (éste es el presidente de Iberdrola que amenazó con llevarse de España la sede para que pagara impuestos en otro pais) nos sorprendería, pero claro sabiendo quienes son, es de esperar que toda la culpa recaiga en las subvenciones y en los controles a las eléctricas.

----------


## No Registrado

Ya que se ponen noticias de un lado de la balanza (las eléctricas) pongamos otros artículos de la OCU (consumidores) o similares que están de nuestro lado (consumidor):

Iberdrola, expedientada por manipulación de precios
La CNMC (Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y Competencia) acaba de anunciar que abre un expediente a Iberdrola por posible manipulación de precios de electricidad. Se sospecha que la compañía podría haber reducido voluntariamente la producción de energía hidráulica durante los primeros días del mes de diciembre: de esa manera, al reducir la oferta, el precio se incrementaría.

Precisamente, las subidas en el precio de la electricidad durante el mes de diciembre de 2013 dieron como resultado una espectacular subida de la subasta Cesur, que fue anulada por el Ministerio (hubiera supuesto que el recibo de la luz subiera el 11% ese mes). Esa anulación motivó la reforma total de la tarifa oficial PVPC para pasar a ser un precio variable hora a hora.
¿Manipulación? No, gracias

No se pueden manipular los precios. En ningún mercado: vulnera la competencia y perjudica a los consumidores. Pero además, desde el 1 de abril la factura de la luz de 16 millones de clientes (los acogidos a la tarifa oficial) depende directamente del  precio que alcanza la luz en el mercado diario, hora a hora. Por lo tanto cualquier manipulación en los precios será repercutida directamente en sus facturas sin ningún tipo de control.

Una trampa para el consumidor

Tal y como  funciona el mercado mayorista de la luz, una pequeña reducción de la oferta de electricidad significa que sea necesaria la entrada de generadores de electricidad "caros" (centrales de ciclo combinado, térmicas, etc.): el precio que estas centrales más caras exijan para cubrir esa pequeña demanda de electricidad es el que queda fijado para todos los generadores aunque sus costes sean mucho menores. A una gran compañía como Iberdrola, que posee todo tipo de fuentes de generación de energía, puede interesarle en un momento dado renunciar a producir una pequeña parte de energía, a cambio de conseguir un valor más elevado para la que está produciendo.
OCU pide luz sobre este asunto

OCU exige una rigurosa investigación, ya que no es la primera vez que Iberdrola es investigada y sancionada por las autoridades de Competencia.

Al mismo tiempo, solicitamos al Ministerio que plantee una profunda reforma de este mercado mayorista que permite beneficios extraordinarios e injustificados a a determinadas fuentes de generación de energía (nuclear, hidráulica...) y no evita manipulaciones como la que se está investigando en estos momentos.
http://www.ocu.org/vivienda-y-energi...a-expedientada

----------


## No Registrado

Y esta otra que es mucho más agresiva contra las eléctricas, desde luego lo que pasó en Diciembre de 2013 echa por tierra todas las teorías de que las subidas de precios se deban a subvenciones o idioteces similares, cuando en un mes iba a subir el precio un 11%!!!!!

"*El 19 de diciembre de 2013 se llevó a efecto la subasta número 25 que arrojó un alza del precio de la luz del 11% para los consumidores*. A la vista de tal incremento el Gobierno decidió anularla e implantar un nuevo sistema de fijación de precios al más puro estilo de Nicolás Maquiavelo: que todo cambie para que todo siga igual". 

"*El títere del ministro de Industria, José Manuel Soria, justificó que la anulación de la subasta se debía a la existencia de fuertes indicios de que los participantes habían cometido una burda manipulación*. Como todas las veces, habidas y por haber, y después de arduas trifulcas discutiendo y de lo mío qué las aguas volvieron a su cauce y la CNMV no encontró pruebas que permitiesen demostrar la manipulación por parte de ninguna de las 36 compañías eléctricas y firmas de intermediación financiera que participaron en ella. (la actuación de toda esta tropa hay algo más que decir) Así, como quien no quiere recordar hemos pasado de la apreciación de una burda manipulación a aquí no ha pasado nada. Los del sindicato del crimen se llevaron un buen susto cuando los pillaron con las manos en la masa de la manipulación de los precios y se pusieron de perfil en un apaño de llevar los precios a su sitio natural. Cerciorados que tan solo se trataba de un sustazo superado por la impunidad crónica volvieron a la carga"

"[b]¿Qué hay detrás de esa montaña rusa de los precios? ¿Como es posible que el mismo producto (la electricidad) pueda tener precios tan diferenciados cuando el consumo es más bien estable? No se trata ni del doble ni del triple se trata de una subasta especulativa que los actores principales Endesa e Iberdrola controlan mas del 80% del mercado y precisan de unos comparsas para aparentar una concurrencia de actores[b/]."

"Los que pujan en la subasta, bancos, petroleras y especuladores no se llevan una batería gigante donde almacenar la electricidad sino tan sólo un contrato, con un precio fijo, en el que se comprometen ofrecer la electricidad a las comercializadoras. Para poder ofrecer ese precio los intermediarios compran energía en el mercado diario con el sagrado objetivo de comprar barato y vender caro. Dicho en plata, las compañías generadoras acompañados de los palmeros especuladores apuestan sobre cuanto va a valer la electricidad el próximo trimestre (operaciones a futuro) ya que de este precio saldrá la tarifa que deben de pagar los consumidores. Ni siquiera hay truco, el asunto consiste en comprar barato en la subasta diaria y todo lo que se diferencie del precio que resulte la subasta trimestral es puro beneficio".

https://ataquealpoder.wordpress.com/...-electricidad/

----------


## No Registrado

No registrado,
Que las eléctricas hagan su juego sucio no quita para que de ese 55% de impuestos a la electricidad que pagamos en la factura, una gran parte se deba a subvenciones que nunca debieron de pagarse mediante este sistema.

El artículo que abre el hilo es una verdad como un templo.

Y que las eléctricas juegan sucio con el precio de la electricidad, también.

Pero que una de ellas sea verdad no quita que la otra también lo sea.

----------


## No Registrado

No, el artículo echa la culpa de la subida de la luz exclusivamente a las subvenciones y a la rigidez del sistema. Y eso es una manipulación atroz. Que haya subvenciones significa que la luz es más cara pero como esas subvenciones a las renovables son generalizadas en Europa (como ha de ser) tampoco valen como excusa para que la energía sea tan cara en España y desde luego no tiene nada que ver con las subidas de un 11% de un mes, que es mi argumento.

Te contradices cuando dices que el artículo es una verdad como un templo y luego dices que las eléctricas tambien juegan sucio con el precio porque precisamente el artículo echa la culpa exclusivamente al Estado de lo que pasa.

----------


## Un Economista

Yo la verdad es que tampoco puedo aportar mucho a este debate porque no conozco en profundidad este mercado ni sus mecanismos, pero no creo que sea arriesgar demasiado decir que el mecanismo de obtención de precios es poco razonable y responde a los intereses de las eléctricas aunque sea verdad que estos precios se vean incrementados por el peaje impuesto por los gobiernos.

Pero yo, como economista sí puedo decir que conozco muy bien a Daniel Lacalle y sus opiniones no me parecen certeras. Este economista es de los neoliberales que no han sabido reconocer que una de las causas indiscutibles de la crisis fue la falta de regulación de los mercados financieros que estimularon la temeridad en las tomas de riesgos que fue lo que nos llevó al hundimiento de las subprime que fue el detonante de la crisis. Es más Lacalle, perdiendo toda la credibilidad siguió con el discurso de que había que desregularizar aun  más los mercados financieros. Por eso no es de extrañar un artículo como este, en el que solamente habla de subvenciones y planificación gubernamental como causas del altísimo precio de la electricidad en España, obviando todas las demás causas y a mí personalmente afirmaciones como ésta me hacen soltar una carcajada: "Para Lacalle, el gran culpable, "el elefante en la habitación", es la planificación obligatoria del gobierno y los incentivos" que crea a través de las subvenciones. Pero estima el economista que "esos errores no los puede pagar el consumidor ni unas empresas que están al borde del bono basura". Todos sabemos el gran negocio que son las eléctricas en este país y si no que se lo digan a los italianos y la vergonzante operación de Zapatero con Endesa.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Daniel Lacalle, conocido en el mundo ministerial como un integrante del grupo llamado "los mamandurrios" (verídico). Primo de Figar, la principal artífice de la política de recortes en la Comunidad de Madrid y uno de los protegidos (de los pocos que no están imputados por corrupción) de Esperanza Aguirre...

Con ese currículum, ¿Qué se puede esperar?

 En fin.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Hablando de "mamandurrios"

http://sp.ria.ru/international/20141122/163215308.html
¿porque no dejamos de una vez de echar mierda a todo lo que vuela y vemos las causas verdaderas de ese costo exagerado de la energia eléctrica en España?

----------


## NoRegistrado

Curiosa manera de centrarse en el tema: poner un portugués corrupto que no tiene nada que ver con el asunto debatido. En fin...

Ayayayay. Vamos a ver. Una opinión de un experto contrastado, con datos reales, donde se ve la manipulación de las eléctricas con el beneplácito del Gobierno. Datos INCONTESTABLES, porque son reales:



> Sin duda, es la pregunta del millón. Después de todo, el consumidor responsable -y el español, en general, lo es- no se conforma con protestar por el precio de un producto, sino que exige saber la razón por la que éste varía.
> 
> ¡Pues con el sistema eléctrico hemos topado! Quizá lo que más sabe la gente sobre su recibo es, precisamente, que no sabe nada de él. La falta de transparencia es una de las principales lacras del sistema eléctrico español.
> 
> Hace unos meses describía en este mismo foro los cambios que han tenido lugar en el recibo eléctrico durante el presente 2014. No los voy a repetir. Tan solo constatar que, tal y como se preveía y como consecuencia de la reciente vinculación de nuestro recibo a los precios del mercado mayorista de electricidad, los consumidores tenemos derecho a una relevante devolución de lo pagado en exceso durante el primer trimestre y a una segunda devolución -de menor importe- por lo del segundo trimestre.
> 
> Constato, igualmente, que tal y como me temía, se ha confirmado el rally de precios y, de hecho, el mes de junio ha cerrado por primera vez en el año por encima del precio fijado por el Gobierno en diciembre tras la anulación de la subasta.
> 
> Es más, las cotizaciones durante los últimos 30 días del mercado de futuros apuntan a que en el tercer trimestre los precios van a ser mucho más altos que los del segundo y, ahora ya de forma estructural, muy superiores al precio fijado por el Gobierno. Es tan alta la subida prevista que se prevé que prácticamente compense la devolución a la que tenemos derecho por lo pagado de más durante el segundo trimestre.
> ...


http://jorgemoralesdelabra.wordpress...ura-de-la-luz/
Queda el asunto bastante claro, con un lenguaje sencillo y que todo el que tenga apenas el bachiller elemental puede entender. 

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> Hablando de "mamandurrios"
> 
> http://sp.ria.ru/international/20141122/163215308.html
> ¿porque no dejamos de una vez de echar mierda a todo lo que vuela y vemos las causas verdaderas de ese costo exagerado de la energia eléctrica en España?


Si miras los mensajes anteriores precisamente es lo que se ha hecho, hablar de las causas VERDADERAS del precio exagerado de la energía eléctrica, lo que resulta bochornoso es este mensaje que has puesdo del portugués, supongo que lo pondrás porque es socialista y ya vemos de que palo vas tú. Eso sí que es echar mierdas, y no hablar de nada que tiene que ver con este hilo. Hay que fastidiarse.

----------

